# V bars for BHFS



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

V bars ARE legal for BHFS, as my 3d/spot bow has 'em on it, BUT . . . I shot a match a few months ago and my group had a few 'NFAA' people which told me 'don't get used to them'. When I asked why, they hinted that the ruling may be 'changed in the near future'. OK, my bow still has 'em on and will until the ruling is changed.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't know who may have told you not to get used to them, but I took part in the vote last year and it passed by a huge margin and we do not have an item yet to try and over turn them. Matter of fact I am trying to get them allowed in the Bowhunter style since they were left out last year. Shoot them and enjoy.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Would like to resurect this for another BHFS question, after some debate last night shooting two guys were saying that i could NOT use my sureloc supreme sight in BHFS. NOW this is obviously without a lense. BUT from my reading of the rules you can use about any sight with oval or round housing and from 1 to 5 pin configuration, and obviously no moving the sight or pins at all. So is it true that a sureloc supreme with a round scope housing and single up pin without lense is perfectly fine for BHFS?

the only part im not understanding is the last sentence in the paragraph that says this........

"A sight pin consisting of a housing with a hole through it, that does not contain a fixed reference point within the hole, is not allowed."

what does this mean? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

You are absolutely correct, you can use a Sure-Loc with a scope housing and an up-pin as long as you are not using a lens and do not move the sight once scoring for the round commences. The scope housing constitutes the allowed "pin guard".

The last part you reference basically disallows the use of an open circle for the BHFS class. Must have a reference point (size not stipulated ) inside the circle to be legal. A circle by itself constitutes an infinite number of reference points which is not allowed. A circle with a reference point inside it can be considered the pin guard around the fixed reference point(s).

>>------->


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ok thats kinda what i thought from it but the whole "5 referance points" got me a little confused. I was about 99.9% sure about the what sight and empty scope housing legal for BHFS, trying to decide if i wanna use my Lethal Weapon sight or supreme without lense for vegas.


----------

